# Finding Work In Dubai - No Degree



## Deeps08 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi People, Hope your all well!
Thanks for reading my Thread. 
Im a 22 yr old Indian male (British Citizen)
Currently working for a Bank in the UK. - Customer Contact Centre
Experience and Retail Banking Experience of 4 years.
I have visited Dubai a few times and love it! 
I would like to find work there however seems quite difficult.
hoping u guys can give me some suggestions!!!
I have family that live in Dubai whom I visit and stay with. 
Unfortunately I do not have a Degree from the UK - just 4 years of banking
experience. - Now in a Team Leader role in the UK. 
Any help / realisitc suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Deeps!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome!

I worked in Dubai and don't have a degree, sometimes its not what you know but who you know. Do your family have any connections with the local Indian community? Maybe they can find out if work is available, failing that, check out the classified section of Gulf News, they have a good selection of positions available.

As an after thought, do you speak Urdu, Hindi or Arabic? I found most Indian collegues could speak at least one of those languages as well as English.

Good luck!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Deeps08 said:


> Hi People, Hope your all well!
> Thanks for reading my Thread.
> Im a 22 yr old Indian male (British Citizen)
> Currently working for a Bank in the UK. - Customer Contact Centre
> ...


I don't have a degree either, although I in the process of rectifying that in my own time (that's what happens when you enjoy being a 'student' and not actually do any of the studenting - If I could only go back...)

It's more to do with experience. Does your bank have branches out there? Does your bank have an internal recruitment procedure. Maybe you could relocate with them out here. I believe HSBC and Barclays are out here.

I also agree with Passanda (she's hangs around in privilaged circles  ) Networking is the key, it's definitely who you know - especially when you don't have the appropriate academic quals to make it through a paper sift of CVs.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I also agree with Passanda (she's hangs around in privilaged circles  ) Networking is the key, it's definitely who you know - especially when you don't have the appropriate academic quals to make it through a paper sift of CVs.


I'm not sure my circles are privilaged, Maz but I'm sure they'll appreciate your compliment!! LOL

Deeps, if you do get stuck, let me have your CV by email, I'll push it around a few companies and get back to you if they have anything to match your experiences and quals. I know of many Indian nationals who tend to prefer employing Indians only, it's not a racist thing, they see it as having the same work ethos as themselves.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Deeps08 said:


> Hi People, Hope your all well!
> Thanks for reading my Thread.
> Im a 22 yr old Indian male (British Citizen)
> Currently working for a Bank in the UK. - Customer Contact Centre
> ...


Hi man,

As you hold a british passport there is every chance that you will get a good offer in your field. Try HSBC. email me so that I can give the contact details of my friend in HSBC Dubai. [email protected], or call me 07500581126

cheers !!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hari,

Are you in Blighty now?

Apologies for the thread drift!


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hari,
> 
> Are you in Blighty now?
> 
> Apologies for the thread drift!


Hi ...
Yaaa..reached here on friday in heavy rain...what about your Kabool trip


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thats looking like the new year now although got asked to apply for work in Iraq - eeeeek!! LOL

Isn't the weather here awful?????


----------



## Mirza (Sep 8, 2008)

*No degree but a very capable, Intelligent human*

Hi Folks,

I am in the same boat too...no degree but a very capable, Intelligent human being with impeccable English and working for Accenture, Bangalore India at present.
I have attended many seminars and won an award for excellence in my company within a year of joining which shows how efficient and hard working I am.To prove this I have awards from my company to my credits and recently won a gold medal for my performance.
...Enough of self praise.
The bottom line is...
I AM LOOKING FOR A JOB IN UAE!!!
Please can somebody help?
Harry?Pasanada? or even crazymazy1980?
Harry can i send my CV too to your email id you have mentioned.


----------



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

hari said:


> Hi man,
> 
> As you hold a british passport there is every chance that you will get a good offer in your field. Try HSBC. email me so that I can give the contact details of my friend in HSBC Dubai. [email protected], or call me 07500581126
> 
> cheers !!!


Hi,

I'm wondering if you can help me out. My wife has eight years working in banking for HBOS however as of yet she has not had any luck with finding a job. If I were to forward you over her email would you pass it onto your colleague in HSBC.

Thanks


----------



## Deeps08 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Guys

thanks for responding!!
Sounds positive!
I actually work for HSBC!! 

I have been Dubai a few times and my uncle has good connections
however I do not want to totally rely on him (u get me) 

Yes Im british, Indian - speak english and hindi 
MY uncle has offices on sheik zayed road (thinks that is how its spelt)

Im hoping to visit Dubai in December so wanted to do some research
before I start getting out there and networking. 
Not looking for anything fancy just good and experience living/working in 
Dubai as I love it! 
I have worked and lived in Malta last year for HSBC aswell!!

Cheers Deeps!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Mirza said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am in the same boat too...no degree but a very capable, Intelligent human being with impeccable English and working for Accenture, Bangalore India at present.
> I have attended many seminars and won an award for excellence in my company within a year of joining which shows how efficient and hard working I am.To prove this I have awards from my company to my credits and recently won a gold medal for my performance.
> ...


Send me your CV and I'll forward it on.....please don't take this to mean employment will be found for you though.

Thanks


----------



## nboddada (Jul 17, 2008)

*Hi ,Pasanda*

I hope you don't get bothered by our constant approach for a job.
My husband and I are moving to Dubai most probably by November '08.

The same problem with me too. I do not have a degree though I am in the process of completion.(I have only 1 year left for completing my degree)

I am an Indian and have worked for Microsoft and Dell in Hyderabad and Bangalore for the past 4+years. I became a Team Leader in Dell, Bangalore with my constant good performance in Technical Support sector. My job field entails with "Technical Support" provided to the US customers. I was also sent to the US in 2006 from Dell for introducing a new process.

I researched and found that Dell has opened its center in Dubai too but I am not sure how should I approach them.

If you have any contacts of them or any other company that might suit my job profile, please let me know. I will be highly grateful to you if you can assist me.

I have already tried several online applications so far but nothing clicked. Please note that I am still working in Doha Qatar with one of the Dell's Partner in Qatar.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nboddada said:


> I hope you don't get bothered by our constant approach for a job.
> My husband and I are moving to Dubai most probably by November '08.
> 
> The same problem with me too. I do not have a degree though I am in the process of completion.(I have only 1 year left for completing my degree)
> ...



Both Microsoft & Dell have a presence in the UAE. As you have previously worked for them , you might like to contact them directly or through the India/ Qatar offices. If you are still working for DELL, then it would be even easier as it would be just an internal transfer.

Best of luck!


----------

